# best MB for Overclocking



## spygamer (Jun 3, 2007)

I plan to buy E6420 or E6600 proc but confused on MB. Suggest me the best MB for Overclocking ............ Budget:Rs 8000


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 3, 2007)

Gigabyte GA-965P DS3 or ASUS P5N-e SLI or XFX 650i Ultra...........there are more, just google.


----------



## spygamer (Jun 3, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Gigabyte GA-965P DS3 or ASUS P5N-e SLI or XFX 650i Ultra...........there are more, just google.



if  google could have given me the answer i would have never come here ....


----------



## darklord (Jun 3, 2007)

Get Gigabyte 965 DS3 Rev 3.3 or P5N-E SLI or XFX 650i Ultra or Asus P5B


----------



## spygamer (Jun 3, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Get Gigabyte 965 DS3 Rev 3.3 or P5N-E SLI or XFX 650i Ultra or Asus P5B


prices of these MB's .............


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 4, 2007)

spygamer said:
			
		

> if  google could have given me the answer i would have never come here ....



Hey man............just wanted to say that look for reviews of these boards and you will get to know more mobos in this category. Google does give the answer if you ask correctly. As for the price:

GA 965P DS3 @ 8.5k
Asus P5N-e SLI @ 7.5k
XFX 650i ultra @ 6k


----------

